# is my danio sick or carrying eggs?



## beccaboo (May 25, 2010)

hi ev1, i'm new to this but got a whole lot to ask so here goes
i have 2 zebra danios, 2 leopard danios and 3 gold danios.
2 of the danios(females) had really swollen bellies on and off so i was told to treat them for a bacterial infection, this seemed to work until a week later when the bellies grew again so i treated them again. dropsy was ruled out and there was no sign of worms. the water was tested and was fine. they eat and seem as normal as the other fish minus the big bellies, i was told they're probably carrying eggs one of the fish is so fat it looks ready to pop. i read that adding a little epsom salt might help incase its just really bloated and not carrying eggs. so i went to pet shop and asked for it and explained to the girl i didnt know if it was eggs or an ilness so she sold me aquarium salt saying it was the same thing, which i added to the tank on her advice then i read online that i shouldn't have done that because if its a kidney problem this is only going to kill the poor fish faster!:chair: so had to do water change to be on the safe side.

i'm soooo confused, is my fish carrying eggs or really ill?

if ill what should i do?

if carrying eggs should i put her and a male in a floating fry/breeding box? are they any good? and if so for how long if there are no signs of eggs?
how long will she carry the eggs? its been around a month already maybe more.

sorry for all the qestions but i would love for someone to really help me out. x


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you have a picture? :]


----------



## beccaboo (May 25, 2010)

*photo*

this is a photo from 2 weeks ago, belly is bigger now, no pinecone like scales


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

have u tried feeding peas?

boil them and deshell them and mash it up a bit. it doesnt look like that fish is gravid. also what sorta food are u feeding them?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I've had sick fish that were bloated and fish carrying eggs. The bloated one died though
 Any way, it looks at if it is carrying eggs and I would put her and a male in a floating fry/breeding box...If you own one. I really wish you good luck and if she has the babies, remove the father and mother and place them back in their own tank. Not all the fry would probably live, but most of them will. The mother and father would eat the fry and/or eggs  Then again I could be totally wrong and she may be sick.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Chocolate crunch......what are u talkin about?

danios are egg scatters. they dont have babies. chances of him ever having the eggs fertilize & survive in that tank are slim to none. in case u didnt notice the bottom of that fish's belly is startin to pinecone and since its not severe am guessing its constipation.


----------

